# ASPE Grinder



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi! Please contact Glenn if you want to advertise. Cheers.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Jon said:


> Hi! Please contact Glenn if you want to advertise. Cheers.


Wasn't looking to advertise... You'll notice I won't post my company details on the site or any contact details other than PMing me. I come here to take a break from work lol...

I just wanted to discuss the grinder and see if anyone else had any thoughts on it. I searched the forum and couldn't find it. If this constitutes advertising please just delete the thread.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> Wasn't looking to advertise... You'll notice I won't post my company details on the site or any contact details other than PMing me. I come here to take a break from work lol...
> 
> I just wanted to discuss the grinder and see if anyone else had any thoughts on it. I searched the forum and couldn't find it. If this constitutes advertising please just delete the thread.


Perfect. No problem - just getting ahead of myself.


----------

